

Low Frustration Tolerance: Curse and Blessing - manvsmachine
http://secretgeek.net/lft.asp

======
keefe
I think low frustration tolerance is a nice euphemism for emotional
immaturity. There should be really no emotion involved when you run into
roadblocks. It just gets in the way of finding a way around. Anybody who feels
identified with LFT should take some yoga or martial arts and learn to
meditate. There is just the way things are and the options you have.

------
frossie
The second trait he talks about (caring about your regexp) is not low
frustration toleance. It is perfectionism.

